# I'mma be a Fish Daddy!!



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Woke up today, my severums laid a wack of eggs against some slate and are protecting them hardcore. Just really neat to see and if some survive, i'll be a Severum Daddy!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on the spawn.
Good job Severum Daddy!!! lol
Cheers!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

congrats! Now all you have to do is find a Raffi CD and play them "Baby Beluga" so they don't cause you trouble


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Matt

Congrats

Make some small caves so the fry can hide.
That's how I found some of the fry survived without the parents.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

My tank has millions of hiding spots, fake plants and 4 caves, we'll see how many survive !  the spawn is about 8 inched long and 3 inches wide, seen them last night placing the eggs, amazing.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Am I looking for babies it's been 72 hours and 80 hours at the end of the day?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz new daddy!! lol Dont forget to take pics


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I believe they either moved the wrigglers or they got eaten, do the parents watch out for wrigglers as much as they defend for the fry?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Take two, ok so I have wrigglers again and they have them in a hold of the drift wood, should i do any other feeding patterns? stay away from vaccuumming the tank? I have to do a water change tomorrow, not going to move the wood but don't want the adults to be freaked out.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

move the fry out so the other fish won't feast on them 

suck out the fry with original tank water into a small tank (like 10G) with heater and sponge filter. Good luck. I will post my fry pix soon. They are about the size of a quarter.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

the pinheads are swimming around with the parents and they are guarding them pretty tight, dont have a sponge filter, ten gallon or another heater : (


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratz..
so do a good fish daddy lo


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Found six fry after I sold you the parents on 9/25. Four of them survived. This is how they look like on 11/14.
Too bad I have no room for south american cichlids anymore.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

They are really cute!! my pinheads got eaten again  parents just stopped guarding them again, but they are getting better and the babies are lasting longer.


----------

